# Newbie Introduction And Some Of Mine..>>>



## TheNeilo(AqualandKing) (May 5, 2011)

Hi Guys,Just wanted to drop in and say hello.Newbie on here.Although ive been around on other forums like SCWF and WUS around 9yrs.Based in Newcastle and i suppose just a bit of a WIS.

Hope some of you guys recognise me.

Enjoy some of mine ive collected.


----------



## gavinjayanand (Nov 25, 2008)

ZOMG what a collection! Welcome to :rltb: , great pictures! Really enjoyed looking through all of them.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

WOW!

Just...

Wow!

Hell of a collection there!

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Welcome to the forum matey, excellent collection you've got there, nice one :thumbsup:


----------



## vinbo (Mar 9, 2011)

Call yourself a collector..........................


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

:welcome: to :rltb: it's the only place to be :yes:

Nice set of pieces BTW


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

id recognise that collection anywhere , i think i picked your brains once on an old aqualand i had over on scwf a while back.welcome to rlt .


----------



## TheNeilo(AqualandKing) (May 5, 2011)

I do have these also but apparently i had too many pictures to upload and Computer Said NO!!!


----------



## jimbo1 (May 1, 2011)

kevkojak said:


> WOW!
> 
> Just...
> 
> ...


WHS^^^ - thats some collection!


----------



## jimbo1 (May 1, 2011)

That Seiko Velatura is my new fave looking watch - thats very nice :man_in_love:


----------



## TheNeilo(AqualandKing) (May 5, 2011)

Thanks Jason and yes i remember you asking me about an Aqualand.Hope i helped you out.I never knew there was a watch forum for the UK.Glad to be here my friend.



mel said:


> to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

TheNeilo(AqualandKing) said:


> Hope some of you guys recognise me.


Welcome to :rltb: , Neil.







And some folks call me an obsessive collector.


----------



## vinbo (Mar 9, 2011)

Can we bump him up to 50 posts??

I've seen a few in there I NEED???!!!!


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Yowzers. Welcome aboard!


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Welcome, very nice collection too.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

TheNeilo(AqualandKing) said:


> Thanks Jason and yes i remember you asking me about an Aqualand.Hope i helped you out.I never knew there was a watch forum for the UK.Glad to be here my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i wanted a new bezel but left it rugged looking ,since moved it on but no doubt will end up getting another .lots of help thanks. its a bit slower on here than other forums but you soon get used to that.friendly bunch some you have to watch out for but you will be fine.


----------



## TheNeilo(AqualandKing) (May 5, 2011)

Jimbo the Orange i think is JDM and i never saw it in the UK yet the black Dial which i also have is available here in the UK.Both great looking Tool Watches..



jimbo1 said:


> That Seiko Velatura is my new fave looking watch - thats very nice


----------



## TheNeilo(AqualandKing) (May 5, 2011)

I like it.







Which ones do you need by the way.



vinbo said:


> Can we bump him up to 50 posts??
> 
> I've seen a few in there I NEED???!!!!


----------



## TheNeilo(AqualandKing) (May 5, 2011)

Had to Add this also as i was doing a comparison with my MM against Rolex.You Decide.

[IMG alt="DSC048221.jpg?t=130471642...62/Theneilo2/DSC048221.jpg?t=1304716426[/IMG]


----------



## DaveS (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi Neil

Welcome home!



TheNeilo(AqualandKing) said:


> Had to Add this also as i was doing a comparison with my MM against Rolex.You Decide.
> 
> [IMG alt="DSC048221.jpg?t=130471642...62/Theneilo2/DSC048221.jpg?t=1304716426[/IMG]


Since you ask, and this isn't SCWF (LOL) it has to be the Rolex.

Sorry mate.

How come it took you so long to find this (relatively) sane sanctuary for the British WIS? :jump:

Kind regards

Dave


----------



## TheNeilo(AqualandKing) (May 5, 2011)

Hey Dave,I actually stumbled on this site trying to buy a 6105 from a guy on Ebay who said he was a member on here and the site was in the UK.Strange how things happen in WIS life.Ive noticed a couple of guys i know but not many.Nice to see you here mate.Im still struggling to navigate round the site and it seems a little slow.Cant get my Avatar on either.I like my little Diver in the Washing Machine!!!



DaveS said:


> Hi Neil
> 
> Welcome home!
> 
> ...


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

You know what, its the mm all day long for me!

Ps - avatars and a whole host of other stuff all become available after your 50th post, which you're well on your way to. Have to keep the riff-raffle out somehow!


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

bloody hell don't think i have seen so many jap divers together very nice.

bowie


----------



## BarryW (Feb 20, 2004)

Hi Neil,

Good to see you over here

Barry


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Neil!

Welcome to our corner of the internet... :hi:

I of course also 'know' you from the SCWF and enjoyed your posts there, I have struggled to make the transition to the new version of the forum though 

Looking forward to your posts on RLT


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

I really like the retro digital in picture 5 and the orange dress-type Seiko in picture 6. Very nice indeed. Does the orange Seiko have a faceted crystal?


----------



## Moustachio (Feb 3, 2011)

:thumbsup: awesome collection... but you'd better be an actual regular diver with all those!!!!

 :lol: :lol:


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

welcome to RLT :hi:

Could have done with your help a few yrs back with one of these promasters:










mine was dead as a doornail and couldnt get it repaired, though a guy on here managed to cobble together one good'un outta 6 dead'uns


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

WOW that is some collection, probably more than some shops have got in their whole stock!


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

TheNeilo(AqualandKing) said:


> .I never knew there was a watch forum for the UK.


I don't want to be a TeaZe, but there is another UK based watch forum as well


----------



## TheNeilo(AqualandKing) (May 5, 2011)

Thanks Boris and which one would that be then.



Big Bad Boris said:


> TheNeilo(AqualandKing) said:
> 
> 
> > .I never knew there was a watch forum for the UK.
> ...


----------



## TheNeilo(AqualandKing) (May 5, 2011)

Hi Alex and Thanks,The Retro Seiko Digital is one i picked up NOS and the same as a one i had when i was 13yrs old,Paid Â£20 for it and a bargain.The Seiko with the Faceted Crystal is called a SARBO05 and has the 6R15 movement the same as the Sumo.Lovely watch and its a watch which comes in 2 other colour dials,The Blue is also Gorgeous.quote name='AlexC1981' date='08 May 2011 - 11:08 PM' timestamp='1304892524' post='663069']

I really like the retro digital in picture 5 and the orange dress-type Seiko in picture 6. Very nice indeed. Does the orange Seiko have a faceted crystal?


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

TheNeilo(AqualandKing) said:


> Thanks Boris and which one would that be then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Links to other watch sites aren't allowed on TWF, so just in case you're not pulling my plonker........... google TZ UK.

Or you could ask the Tiger, he's been on there once or twice, but I don't think he's a big fan of the place 

But be warned, its not as genteel as the SWCF, or TWF, and it can get a little bit rowdy over there.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Wow great collection ... to those who say Seikos are boring or predictable ... I'd point them to this man's vault. Clearly the answer to "Can you have too many Seikos," is ... NO.


----------



## tcj (May 21, 2010)

Hi Neil and welcome,Great collection and no doubt i`ll add you to my list of "you think i`m bad look at this." to her indoors







.....................Terry


----------



## jrahmad98 (Mar 21, 2011)

cracking collection mate, you could open a seiko shop with all those


----------



## jizzle (Jul 11, 2010)

WOW!!

Impressive Collection!!


----------

